# What character would you be?



## Bilbo Baggins57 (Jun 2, 2002)

If you could be a character in any of Tolkien's books, who would u be & why? As for myself, I'd be either Bilbo, Frodo, or Sam.


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Jun 3, 2002)

I'd be a dwarve (either Balin or Thorin). They are very hardy folk and they have a liking for precious metals.


----------



## Frodorocks (Jun 3, 2002)

I would totally be Frodo. Even though he's a guy. Hobbits are just so cool and cute. And he gets to to Valinor where no Hobbit has ever been.


----------



## Glorfindels Gal (Jun 5, 2002)

well back 2 where i woz b4 my reply got cut off... I would so be Arwen as if you think about it, in the end of the day, she gets one of the best guys around! It would actually b quite cool 2 b any elf, they rock tha world!


----------



## Dragon (Jun 13, 2002)

I would be any reasonably pretty female hobbit, their lifes are so laid-back


----------



## Aragorn*9 (Jun 21, 2002)

I would definatly want to be Arwen. Why you ask? HELLO---Aragorn!!!


----------



## CyberGhostface (Jun 22, 2002)

Gollum.


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 22, 2002)

Yay CyberGhostface! I would love to be Beorn or Thorin or Smaug! sorry. The only character I really like from LOTR is Gollum and I know how he ends up.


----------



## CyberGhostface (Jun 22, 2002)

Hey, he fell but we dont know that he hit the lava. He couldve grabbed for the wall and climb up.


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Jun 22, 2002)

He either hit the lava or dropped the ring. If he dropped the ring, he would have cast himself into the lava.


----------



## Isilme (Jun 22, 2002)

Well I have limited choice so, I'd want to be a lovely elven lady (who ends up with Legolas  ) or I'd want to be Arwen.


----------



## Aragorn*9 (Jun 22, 2002)

There seems to be several Arwens!


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 22, 2002)

Yeah, I did make something up one time where Gollum threw the Ring in, but Sam was still knocked out and Frodo was doubled over in pain since Gollum bit his finger off so neither of them saw it and they just made up that story about his falling.  Nobody believed me.


----------



## Gandalf_White (Jun 23, 2002)

That is a tough question. hmmm... Probably:
Gandalf
Sam
Legolas
They are my favorites.


----------



## Glorfindels Gal (Jun 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Aragorn*9 _
> *There seems to be several Arwens! *


I said it first tho so I should get priority!


----------



## Aragorn*9 (Jun 23, 2002)

Well, maybe, but look at may name--it's my hubby!!


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Jun 27, 2002)

Galadriel or Arwen. I would have to be an elf , if I was a man i would be furious


----------



## Glory (Jun 27, 2002)

yeah i probalbly would be an elf too or a ranger I have no idea but I would like to be a really wealthy hobbit!


----------



## Glorfindels Gal (Jun 28, 2002)

Well, I have been at a disadvantage because I have not been here to regain my place as Arwen so I will settle for being a different elf and end up living happily ever after with Glorfindel!


----------



## My_Precious (Jun 29, 2002)

Eowyn. She kicks @$$..


----------



## Smokey (Jul 1, 2002)

I'd be the one who created middle earth. I forget his name.
Otherwise I'd be Aragorn.


----------



## Glorfindels Gal (Jul 3, 2002)

Well if you are Aragorn then you have a lot of girls claiming to be Arwen chasing after you. Not me of course, I've got my Glorfindel!


----------



## Smokey (Jul 3, 2002)

Well i'm not Aragorn so I've got nothing to worry about.


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Jul 4, 2002)

Well thats lucky then :S


----------



## Mindy_O_Lluin (Jul 5, 2002)

[COLOR=dark red]- On first reading I wanted to be Goldberry.[/COLOR] 
[COLOR=sky blue]- On second reading I wanted to be Galadriel.[/COLOR] 
- On third reading I wanted to be Gandalf.
- Later, I decided to be the female Istari, Razzleberry the Red. 
- Now I just want to settle down on my own 5 acres  
and be Tom Bombadil.


----------



## Sir Erick007 (Jul 5, 2002)

Aragorn or Frodo


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Jul 8, 2002)

wow, razzleberry the red!! sounds good!! hehehe!! 
who would i be??....................hmmmm................that's a hard one.
wll, i don't want to be galadriel. i don't want to be arwen, plus she's taken (about 5 times). i would like to be eowyn, but she marries faramir.......................hmmm........................and goldberry lives in the middle of woods w/ tom bombadil. and bombabdil is weird, in my opinion...............................ooooooooooooooooo, i know. i would want to be melian!!!!!!

.........................or luthien (sp?)


----------



## elf boy (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Smokey _
> *I'd be the one who created middle earth. I forget his name.
> Otherwise I'd be Aragorn. *


(just to let ya know it's Iluvatar)

I would be either Gandalf simply cause he rocks... or i would be Tulkas (i mean the guy captured Melkor, talk about greatness.)


----------



## Smokey (Jul 8, 2002)

A test said I was most like Frodo.


----------



## Bombadillo (Jul 9, 2002)

I would love to be Tom bombadil, skipping happily through the forests while singing a song, and have a wife like goldberry by your side....


----------



## Anar (Jul 10, 2002)

*gak!* not arwen!!!! more like galadreil, wise an bueatyful!


----------



## Glorfindels Gal (Jul 11, 2002)

Yeah, but she must get bored just looking in that mirror all day...I would need to do something more productive with my time!


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Jul 11, 2002)

Nonsense , I would go into War with my Elves and Defeat Sauron riding in front of my people. I would save Middle earth and then knight Frodo as offical Ringbearer (In the style of Elenor Of Aquatine) I would then see Elrond as he is like my son in law and then the rest of my time would be sweeping round looking Beautifull and Aloof.


----------



## Glorfindels Gal (Jul 12, 2002)

Yeah, its the sweeping around bit that would bore me!


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Jul 12, 2002)

that's why i would want to be luthlien. she definetly never got bored.


----------



## Glorfindels Gal (Jul 12, 2002)

My point exactly! I mean, she may be all powerful, but Lady G does lead a pretty boring life!


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Jul 12, 2002)

EXACTLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Glorfindels Gal (Jul 14, 2002)

I think we may have annoyed Lady G tho! Oh well, it's just different people have different opinions I suppose (but us 2 r right!)
I would be a kick-ass elf, in case anyone was wondering...!


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Jul 14, 2002)

and u would be glorfindel's gal too.


----------



## Glorfindels Gal (Jul 14, 2002)

Yay! U got it gal! And you would be Legolas's Lady, and we would b best frends, and go on double dates and stuff (lol)


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Jul 14, 2002)

that sounds like fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Glorfindels Gal (Jul 15, 2002)

Yeah, we betta not rell anyone else tho coz they mite get jealous!


----------



## Aragorn*9 (Jul 15, 2002)

Hey now you two, you'd have to make that a triple date with me and Aragorn!!!


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Jul 15, 2002)

ok. aragorn is sexy too.


----------



## Aragorn*9 (Jul 15, 2002)

You better believe it!!! Don't get me started though!!!


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Jul 16, 2002)

ok! if u really want to talk about him though, go to m y website. (in siggy)


----------



## Wood Bloom (Jul 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bilbo Baggins57 _
> *If you could be a character in any of Tolkien's books, who would u be & why? As for myself, I'd be either Bilbo, Frodo, or Sam. *



i would want to be legolas' lady


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Jul 16, 2002)

he doesn't have one. after all, he has gimli.


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Jul 17, 2002)

What is is?
If a tree falls in a forest and no one is there to hear it, does it make a sound?


----------



## Wood Bloom (Jul 17, 2002)

LL12 well he does now


----------



## Darth Saruman (Jul 17, 2002)

I'd want to be Legolas methinks.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Jul 17, 2002)

darht - then u'd better watch out for wood bloom!!


----------



## Arwen Undómiel (Jul 18, 2002)

I would like to br Arwen, of course.
i like her soo much


----------



## Glorfindels Gal (Jul 18, 2002)

I think there are already bout a billion Arwens, u'll have 2 fight them for tha title!


----------



## Wood Bloom (Jul 18, 2002)

LL12 i can't help it hes just 2 iresistable


----------



## Grey_Wanderer (Jul 19, 2002)

I'll take Gandalf! Who stood up to that Balrog while the rest of 'em ran off?


----------



## Aragorn*9 (Jul 19, 2002)

Hey now, Aragorn didn't want to leave him, Gandalf made him lead the others off!!
Julie


----------



## Grey_Wanderer (Jul 19, 2002)

ok ok...I'll give you that one Aragorn*9, but who came back to tell the tale of his battle with the Balrog?


----------



## Aragorn*9 (Jul 19, 2002)

Thank ya!!


----------



## elfprincess (Jul 20, 2002)

I would definitely want to be Eowyn. Her personality is a lot like mine... and people really seemed to underestimate (sp? lol sry, I'm tired) her... just like me. *sigh* lol 

*go Eowyn*


----------



## Nenya (Jul 29, 2002)

I would love to be an elf. They are so graceful and beautiful and 'merry' but I don't know which one. I think I'd like to be an unimportant elf, not Galadriel or andyone so amazing, just a lil elf who can read and write and sing all day and ...maybe...possibly...hopefully...end up with Legolas..mmmmmmm


----------



## Halasían (Jun 23, 2018)

(Aragorn and his harem.... By the looks of this thread, it appears Aragorn could have a different Arwen each night!)

I would be one of the Dunedain Rangers that rode south to find Aragorn.
He could then comfort all the broken hearts that pined for Aragorn.


----------



## Ithilethiel (Jun 23, 2018)

Exactly what I am, an _elven maiden of the Twilight_. 

But if one day you find yourself on a broad plain encircled by a grey mist and_ far off there (is) a great hill of shadow, and out of that shadow, which was its root, (you see) the King's Tree springing up, tower upon tower, into the sky, and its light was like the sun at noon; and it bore at once leaves and flowers and fruits uncounted, and not one was the same as any other that grew on the Tree, _
then_..._


----------



## wiltord (Sep 9, 2018)

Nenya said:


> I would love to be an elf. They are so graceful and beautiful and 'merry' but I don't know which one. I think I'd like to be an unimportant elf, not Galadriel or andyone so amazing, just a lil elf who can read this and write and sing all day and ...maybe...possibly...hopefully...end up with Legolas..mmmmmmm


Me too!


----------



## Desert Loon (Sep 21, 2018)

This time around reading I thought I would like to be Farmer Maggot. He has a prosperous and cozy homestead, and he lives close enough to the borders that he can go on rambles, including occasional visits to Tom Bombadil. He knows a lot more than he lets on, must enjoy his life very much.


----------



## Balin Fundinul (Jan 15, 2019)

I would be Gandalf. He is wise and kind, he always protects creatures in Arda. Saruman can be wiser and stronger than Gandalf, but Gandalf's heart distinguishes him from Saruman. He has never betrayed his main purpose.


----------



## Yavanna Kementari (Jun 7, 2019)

CyberGhostface said:


> Gollum.


Really? I'd find that a hard and sad life....


----------



## user16578 (Jun 7, 2019)

I would be, as my avatar shows... Belthil, crafted by Turgon and showing the silverly light of Telperion, standing in the court in Gondolin... but, alas for you, never heard of again after the destruction of Gondolin... alas... but my light still shines and Eru and I know where!...


----------



## ArwenStar (Sep 15, 2019)

An elf. obviously 🙄


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 15, 2019)

Just look at my avatar (picture) and guess. I realize that I'm being presumptuous, but hey, shouldn't it count that at least I have some of Gandalf's personal characteristics that were seen as less admirable? Like sometimes short-tempered (ask Pippin!), or that pipe-weed addiction (though in my case sans pipe)?
And anyway, I am now older than Sir Ian McKellen was when "Fellowship" hit the cinemas, so there! 😛


----------



## Halasían (Nov 3, 2019)

Halasían said:


> (Aragorn and his harem.... By the looks of this thread, it appears Aragorn could have a different Arwen each night!)
> 
> I would be one of the Dunedain Rangers that rode south to find Aragorn.
> He could then comfort all the broken hearts that pined for Aragorn.



Ranger #12 (Durian) or Ranger #26 (Hanasian) to be exact. Of the named characters... Halbarad.


----------



## smaugofthelonelymountain (Jan 3, 2020)

Bilbo Baggins57 said:


> If you could be a character in any of Tolkien's books, who would u be & why? As for myself, I'd be either Bilbo, Frodo, or Sam.


I know this sounds strange but I would be Smaug from The Hobbit! Smaug is my favorite character!



smaugofthelonelymountain said:


> I know this sounds strange but I would be Smaug from The Hobbit! Smaug is my favorite character!


It's kind of obvious that Smaug is my favorite character just look at my profile name and profile picture!


----------



## Sir Gawain d'Orchany (Mar 15, 2020)

Elrond, Merry, Faramir or Erkenbrand or Gimli or Radagast.or Elendil or Earendil.


----------



## Ealdwyn (May 25, 2020)

I would probably be pre-LotR Aragorn. I like the idea of travelling through ME, havng adventures incognito, defending the west from evil, without all the tedious responsibility of having to prove yourself and become king. Or Faramir, strong and principled, but no less heroic for it, and who doesn't let duty cloud his better judgement.

In real life I'm most like a hobbit: fond of food, beer and the simple things in life, long walks and the occasional adventure. I don't much like being thrust into danger, but I can deal with it when I need to. In terms of character, I'm probably most like Merry.


----------



## Firawyn (May 27, 2020)

If my username doesn't give it away, y'all are blind. I am a combination of Firamir and Eowyn. Honorable to a fault, not overly tempted by power, and often overlooked as less strong than I really am. 

Also, I _adore_ horses_. _


----------



## Tulukastaz (Jun 1, 2020)

As you can see from the username: Tulkas

I got a hot temper too! I will not accept anything outside of justice. I represent Oneness and Equality.


----------



## Olorgando (Jun 1, 2020)

Tulukastaz said:


> As you can see from the username: Tulkas
> I got a hot temper too! I will not accept anything outside of justice. I represent Oneness and Equality.


Your avatar makes me think of Thor, the one of the Scandinavian (mostly Icelandic) mythology, obviously not the "blondie" of Marvel.
The one "pagan deity" that modern English and modern German agree upon in assigning a weekday name:
"Thor's day" respectively "Donars Tag". 😄


----------



## Halasían (Jun 1, 2020)

Firawyn said:


> I am a combination of Firamir and Eowyn.



Who's _Firamir? _I always assumed your name was an outright OC creation. Now if it was _Farawyn_ I may of had a clue.
Just Razzing ya... 


In reading back, it brought up some fond memories of people back in teh heady daze of the PJ fanfics being the rage of pop-culture. I remember seeing _Glorfindel's Gal_ and smiling that the poor elf got some recognition!


----------



## Tulukastaz (Jun 3, 2020)

Olorgando said:


> Your avatar makes me think of Thor, the one of the Scandinavian (mostly Icelandic) mythology, obviously not the "blondie" of Marvel.
> The one "pagan deity" that modern English and modern German agree upon in assigning a weekday name:
> "Thor's day" respectively "Donars Tag". 😄



It is actually a picture of "Tulkas Astaldo" by Antonio Vinci.

I think Thor and Tulkas is a pretty OK match. Maybe it is because both can knock - and maybe something else as well.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Jun 16, 2020)

Tulukastaz said:


> As you can see from the username: Tulkas
> 
> I got a hot temper too! I will not accept anything outside of justice. I represent Oneness and Equality.


You cheat XD You're a Valar, that's too powerful, no fair XD

Ciryatur
Gender:male
Race:Nemenorain(possibly mutated by Saruman)
Relatives: Adrahil I (father), Imrazôr (younger brother)
Military rank:Marshal (confer posthumously), general(before death)
Powers and abilities: One man-army level combat skills on all kinds of weapons, IQ no less than Saruman on technology and military.
Military merits and records:
(1)Killing 3000 easterling with only a Gondor marine Force Reconnaissance squad in the Rhovanion accident in 1940
(2)Killing 30000 easterling with only 300 IOUJ(Inquisitors Of the Ultimate Justice, they're mutated Nemenorain by Saruman's surgery), in the 2nd Rhovanion accident in 1942
(3)Killing 130000 Black Nemenorain and deadly wounded Khamûl in the battle of Pelagir in 1944
(4)Taking part and kill 2 sons of the the Harad grand Khan in the Palegir accident in 1944(the symbol of declaring war from Harad against Gondor)
(5)A number of merits during the battle of Poros ford
(6)A number of merits during the battle of camp
(7)A number of merits during the battle of Fornost
(8)In the battle of Minas-Ithil in 2000, he's the commander of reinforcement, and he's KIA in the final stage. As his last stand, he killed 1500000 evil combat personnel at the cost of his 400000 personnel.


----------



## Spirit of Fire (Jun 21, 2020)

Faramir. After all, he manages to convert a woman from being infatuated with Aragorn to shacking up with him. If that's not power, I don't know what is.


----------



## Ealdwyn (Jun 21, 2020)

Spirit of Fire said:


> Faramir. After all, he manages to convert a woman from being infatuated with Aragorn to shacking up with him. If that's not power, I don't know what is.


You are PJ and I claim my £5


----------



## Spirit of Fire (Jun 21, 2020)

Ealdwyn said:


> You are PJ and I claim my £5



Don't ever demean me again by insinuating I am the man who concocted that cesspool trilogy of The Hobbit films.


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 21, 2020)

Halasían said:


> Who's _Firamir? _I always assumed your name was an outright OC creation. Now if it was _Farawyn_ I may of had a clue.



You know, if memory serves, when I initially went for the name, "Farawyn" was already taken, so I altered the vowel just to keep the general name. The damning thing is now it's stuck in my head that _Faramir_ is spelled _Firamir_ and I make that damn mistake _all the time_. Go figure, right? Bit in the rear by my own teeth.


----------



## rollinstoned (Jun 26, 2020)

An elf for sure. So pretty and delicate. And that long haul life ftw.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Aug 23, 2020)

I'll be Eru XD(I cheat)


----------



## Faramir of Gondor (Sep 1, 2020)

Obviously I'd be Merry.


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 2, 2020)

Meriadoc Brandybuck said:


> Obviously I'd be Merry.


Welcome to TTF, Merry (or MB). 🙂
I'll immediately "confront" you with one of my favorite hobbies: nitpicking. 😁
You're much closer in age to Pippin in TA 3018 (28) than Merry (36). 🤨
In fact, you have not even reached the coming-of-age threshold for a Hobbit (33)! 🧐


----------



## Faramir of Gondor (Sep 2, 2020)

Olorgando said:


> Welcome to TTF, Merry (or MB). 🙂
> I'll immediately "confront" you with one of my favorite hobbies: nitpicking. 😁
> You're much closer in age to Pippin in TA 3018 (28) than Merry (36). 🤨
> In fact, you have not even reached the coming-of-age threshold for a Hobbit (33)! 🧐


Yes but I've more of Merry's personality.


----------



## Aldarion (Sep 3, 2020)

Personally, I would be either Saruman or Tom Bombadil. Sitting in a dark tower surrounded by scrolls of ancient knowledge appeals to me as much as walking through a forest listening to birds. Though Saruman has the advantage of being near Fangorn (which also means being able to talk to Treebeard). OTOH, I can be quite airheaded sometimes, which I do not think is a quality Saruman had. Third possibility is my nick - Aldarion the Mariner. Being surrounded by ocean does sound appealing a lot of the time.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Sep 4, 2020)

Aldarion said:


> I can be quite airheaded sometimes


I think maybe you just lack some very precipice words, after all, English is not your mother tongue, you know...sometimes, those not mother tongue might express much more profoundly, just like those Caucasians keep correcting my Mandarin expression XDDD


----------



## Aldarion (Sep 5, 2020)

Hisoka Morrow said:


> I think maybe you just lack some very precipice words, after all, English is not your mother tongue, you know...sometimes, those not mother tongue might express much more profoundly, just like those Caucasians keep correcting my Mandarin expression XDDD



I was more referring to my habit of thinking and taking notes in my pocket notebook while walking. That, and forgetting what I was doing because I _just_ had a very interesting thought I _just _had to explore.


----------



## frodolives7601 (Sep 5, 2020)

Aldarion said:


> I was more referring to my habit of thinking and taking notes in my pocket notebook while walking. That, and forgetting what I was doing because I _just_ had a very interesting thought I _just _had to explore.


It makes me very happy to know I'm not the only person who writes down ideas in a pocket notebook instead of relying on some electronic device!


----------



## Aldarion (Sep 5, 2020)

frodolives7601 said:


> It makes me very happy to know I'm not the only person who writes down ideas in a pocket notebook instead of relying on some electronic device!



Yeah, pocket notebooks are an excellent thing. Much larger storage limit (and if not, well, they're not that expensive), do not require battery, much more flexible (you can draw in them as well...), plus I like writing on paper for a change.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 11, 2021)

Sam. Loyal to his friends, aware of the world around him and determined to get the job done.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 15, 2022)

1st choice: Nienna: Valie of Grief, Compassion and Mercy. Also known as the Lady of Sorrows.

2nd choice (if applicable): Námo (Mandos): Doomsman of the Valar, who resides in the Halls of Mandos (I just like Námo's Halls for some reason.)

As you can see, I would always count among the Ainur. Call me paradoxical in terms of emotions, putting my top two choices as Nienna and Námo...

_...but that's just who I am. I am a paradox myself._


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (May 15, 2022)

As my name suggests, I would want to be Goldilocks Gamgee. She has a good life, unlike most characters! She's Samwise's 6th child, she has blonde hair, she marries Faramir Took, who is the Thain of the Shire... what more could I wish for? Her life seems to have been quite good.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 15, 2022)

Goldilocks Gamgee said:


> Her life seems to have been quite good.


A simple life is sometimes the best.


----------

